# Black terrain on roller coaster tycoon 3



## tyler123123 (Jan 3, 2008)

I am now running RCT3 just fine, but when I played it, it was day, and it was all black!!!!
PLease help!


----------



## Trogador (Dec 27, 2007)

It might be your video card. If not, then do you have Vista?


----------



## nomadnelraf (Jan 13, 2008)

Trogador said:


> It might be your video card. If not, then do you have Vista?


I'm having the same problem! I have been for a couple of weeks. I just got an additional half gig of RAM thinking it would help, but it's still the same...All black terrain, even though the first night I played, it was fine for almost 5 hours. For some reason, the trees and bushes that I had added became visible again a few days ago, but nothing else. And in my case, yes, I'm running Vista. Also, my graphics chipset is sorta crap cuz it doesn't support T&L acceleration. But it worked for hours! I played with the quality of the game's graphics and made it show up in colour again, though very blurry, and then when I tried to slowly increase the quality, it crapped out again and won't come back. 
Do you know what causes this problem? What are possible solutions?


----------



## tyler123123 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, i am on vista, and i will try updating my vid card


----------



## tyler123123 (Jan 3, 2008)

I fixed it! I did a windows update, and a rct3 update, ran as admin, and it worked! BUT if you go full/window screen, it goes back!


----------

